# Bobcats



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm hoping to get out after the new year and fill my cat tags. Has anyone been out, and how's the Fur on your cats so far? 


I know prices are down this year, and the only critter worth chasing is Yotes, and Cats.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't really target bobcat with my hounds, but I've dumped on a few this year. I ran one down into a hole in a ledge where I couldn't get him, I ran another off the mountain into the sage brush flat where it eventually eluded me, so I've yet to close the deal on one. Bobcat are the ultimate challenge for a houndsman, they are light on their feet and don't leave much scent, they have incredible endurance, and they have the ability to turn a dog into circles. The skill set a hound needs to consistently catch bobcat is a rare commodity. Looking back at my years of running hounds and the scores of dogs I've had I've only really had one dog that had the little cats dialed in.

By comparison, lions are big, slow, and easy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My son-in-law got a really big bobcat in a leg hold 2 days before the opener of the Wyoming furbearing season and had to let it go. He said it had a really nice coat for mid-November.

He showed me a picture of it and it was a goodun.

We have a decent bobcat population here in the southwest Wyoming part of Utah.
.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My son-in-law got a really big bobcat in a leg hold 2 days before the opener of the Wyoming furbearing season and had to let it go. He said it had a really nice coat for mid-November.
> 
> He showed me a picture of it and it was a goodun.
> 
> ...


Lots of Private that way also.

I really don't get to serious about cats until the middle of January and February. Closer to breading season I catch more Toms than tit bellies. Mostly use cage traps too. that way I can let the smaller females go, and keep the bigger Toms.


----------

